# Sers aus Österreich!



## veNtriX (14 Dez. 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich kenne das Forum schon länger, war aber früher in einem anderem ähnlichen Forum aktiv, welches es ja bekanntlich (leider) nicht mehr gibt 
Als ich heute wieder mal reingeschaut hab, hab ich einige bekannte Gesichter oder äh.. eigentlich Nicknamen gesehen^^

Kurz gesagt: Schön euch wiederzusehen und ein Hallo an alle die ich noch nicht kenne :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (14 Dez. 2012)

schön, das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast _veNtriX_ :thumbup:

Willkommen im cb-spray88 Wunderland


----------



## Sven. (14 Dez. 2012)

Hallo veNtriX,
und herzlich willkommen hier im CB Forum, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern 

Sven


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2012)

Freut mich, dass du hierher gefunden hast


----------



## Sidewinder (14 Dez. 2012)

Noch ein bekannter, welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Gothica (15 Dez. 2012)

veNtriX schrieb:


> und ein Hallo an alle die ich noch nicht kenne :thumbup:


Servus aus Wien! Das lässt sich doch ändern, bitte Telefonnummer, Adresse, Blutgruppe....


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2012)

Dann wird es dir bestimmt auch hier gefallen:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (15 Dez. 2012)

:thumbup: Willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## veNtriX (17 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für die willkommensgrüße!


----------



## Infinity (17 Dez. 2012)

Viele sind damals dem Ruf des Sachsen hierher gefolgt. Schön, dass du nun auch den Weg gefunden hast.

In dem Sinne: Herzlich willkommen, Spätumsiedler


----------



## eis (17 Dez. 2012)

Genau, der *Sachse* hat Schuld.  und herzlichst willkommen *veNtriX*


----------



## veNtriX (20 Dez. 2012)

Infinity schrieb:


> Viele sind damals dem Ruf des Sachsen hierher gefolgt. Schön, dass du nun auch den Weg gefunden hast.
> 
> In dem Sinne: Herzlich willkommen, Spätumsiedler




haha, naja ich dachte ich leg mal ne kleine pause ein^^
übern sommer und herbst wars kein problem, aber im winter verbringt man dann doch mehr zeit vorm pc 

danke dir und danke eis 



....der sachse is immer schuld


----------

